# Lost Fly Box



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Lost a green foam lined fly box on the Clinton downstream from Yates today. 
Asked around and it sounded like somebody may have picked it up as their was a guy asking if "anybody had lost any gear". I'm hoping they are a member here and would like to return it. :help:
No steelhead today but did get 2 very nice Walleye which, obviously, were returned to the river. Did take a pictureof one of them.


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Must have done something wrong , picture isn't there. Sorry.


----------



## glnmiller (Jan 7, 2006)

Try posting a sign in the area, maybe the person who found it will return to fish and get your contact info.


----------



## TwoDogsAndABoat (Aug 18, 2008)

Hey DogDoc,

Did you know there is a lost and found forum on this website. It is under TRADING POST. You should post it there. The person who found it may look there. Good luck.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Good luck on finding your fly box! If you can't find it, PM me and let me know what flie you use and size. I tie but don't fly fish. The wife keeps telling me to sell them. I do it for fun, and give them to people I know who fly fish. I'll tie some up for ya to get you started again.


----------



## Downriver Steel (Sep 15, 2005)

Rippin,

God bless you. That is one hell of an offer to someone that you probably dont even know to whip some flies together for them. That is really great man. Good for you!!!!


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

Rippin,

You are a true sportsman we need more people like you .


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

Here ya go Doc.










Just did a drive by............man that lot by Yates is full.:nono:


----------



## Scott117102 (Jan 27, 2005)

i was there on saturday and its 5 bucks a car to park unless you get there before the white truck does seen a couple of suckers caught and a couple of steelies on a stringer


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

Downriver Steel said:


> Rippin,
> 
> God bless you. That is one hell of an offer to someone that you probably dont even know to whip some flies together for them. That is really great man. Good for you!!!!


I've been there myself and I know how it feels to lose something, Its tough to start all over again. especially in these times
I'm just trying to help a fellow sportsman out.


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

Hey Rippin, with an offer like that, I might lose a fly box every week! Just kidding - great gesture. I give my flies away, too. One at a time, and I usually leave them in trees for other needy fishermen to find.:lol:


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

TwoDogsAndABoat said:


> Hey DogDoc,
> 
> Did you know there is a lost and found forum on this website. It is under TRADING POST. You should post it there. The person who found it may look there. Good luck.


Did not know their was a lost and found forum. Thank you for the heads up. I'll put a post up there.


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

RippinLipp said:


> Good luck on finding your fly box! If you can't find it, PM me and let me know what flie you use and size. I tie but don't fly fish. The wife keeps telling me to sell them. I do it for fun, and give them to people I know who fly fish. I'll tie some up for ya to get you started again.


Wow! I am overwhelmed by your generous offer. I was seriously bummed about losing my box but you've made my day a little brighter. Thank you! I'll PM you, maybe I can offer you or someone you know some free pet services as a token of my appreciation.


----------



## DogDoc (Jan 18, 2002)

Joeker51 said:


> Here ya go Doc.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you Joeker! My first attempt to post a picture was not successful but you bailed me out.


----------



## Joeker51 (Jan 25, 2002)

No problem Doc......anytime.


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

DogDoc
I'm not sure if you fish smaller streams for Brookies, Rainbows, and Browns but I tied some Dry flies in size 12 and 14s for them. I also tied some size 8 and 10s for Steelhead for ya. I'll post a pic later for ya. Right now I have about 25 flies tied. By time my wife ships them to you on Friday you should receive about 40 of them. I figure thats enough to get you 
started.

Oh ya, just to let you know Egg patterns and Stone flies, for some reason give me problems, I don't know why? When you look at some of the flys I tied you would think I could do them, but I can't.:rant:


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

DogDoc said:


> Thank you Joeker! My first attempt to post a picture was not successful but you bailed me out.



FLY FISHING ON WALLEYE????!!!!! :yikes: maybe I should take my fly rod down to Maumee R. give it a shot, that'll clear out the crowds.... :lol: I got to see how you guys are doing it one of these times....

Look closer, I think that's a steelhead in makeups......


----------



## RippinLipp (Sep 12, 2008)

If you find the right hole and have some larger flies, the Walleyes will take them. I've never fished the Maumee but if theres a place where they stack up, you'll be suppriesed on how well a fly will work!! You don't need a fly rod, regular spinning gear will work. As far as being in makeup, walleye don't hold a candle to STEEL!!


----------



## pipthefisher (Nov 16, 2008)

Rasputin said:


> Hey Rippin, with an offer like that, I might lose a fly box every week! Just kidding - great gesture. I give my flies away, too. One at a time, and I usually leave them in trees for other needy fishermen to find.:lol:



i do that too! theres a huge tree on the camp ground near tippy dam that i started putting spoons on etc, its collected a few since then..


----------



## wanderboy (Sep 24, 2008)

RippinLipp said:


> If you find the right hole and have some larger flies, the Walleyes will take them. I've never fished the Maumee but if theres a place where they stack up, you'll be suppriesed on how well a fly will work!! You don't need a fly rod, regular spinning gear will work. As far as being in makeup, walleye don't hold a candle to STEEL!!


are those wet flies or dry flies u using then? because walleye down there only takes from the bottom of the river bed down at Maumee R., might be different in clinton. i am not expert on both rivers, just curious, not busting your chops.

I had heard people pulling walleye off Clinton, especially near Yates, but never see one myself, i am sure those suckers got all of my attention. :lol:


----------

